# Insemination and cramps



## poppy80

Hi everyone.

I am currently using a home insemination kit and i am abit confused. 

I inserted the syringe but do you have to put it in as far as it goes so it touches the cervix or just before? 
I had really bad cramps after i did it and some bleeding. It only lasted a couple of hours, but is this normal?


----------



## suetrace

hi, i did at home insemination for the first time last month and got the syrnge in as far as i could whilst still hold of it but didnt feel like it went in enough so this time round we are using 10ml ones and fingers crossed!!! i didnt get any pains after tho so cnt help you there, any news on a bfp then???


----------



## ellie27

No syringe should ever touch your cervix!

We use a 10ml one - like length of a tampon - and insert it exactly as you would do a tampon.

You shouldnt feel any pain or bleed.

Good luck!
:flower:


----------



## cottonlily

I don't think you should feel any cramps. If you did you probably got the syringe too close to the cervix, which is very sensitive. You do NOT want to put anything past the opening of the cervix. You could cause infection or uterine collapse. Did you use a catheter on your syringe? That would make a difference in how far you should insert it. The average length of a vagina is 4 inches so I would say about 3-4 inches - not until you feel pain - is a better rule of how far to insert it.


----------



## dodgegirl

Good to know, I am nervous about using the at home kits too.....I have to learn what my cervix feels like so I know how far to go in ??

Does the kit come with everything you need? What exactly does it come with? Do I need one of those cervical caps? I feel like an idiot not knowing all this stuff, but you've got to learn it somehow right?


----------



## cottonlily

I didn't use a kit. We just bought syringes at the store. We used these with the sterile cups and that was it. I think if you feel it hit/bump something when you're inserting it that's too far. Just pull back out a little and slowly plunge the syringe. Like someone else said it's pretty much like a tampon.


----------



## poppy80

Thank you for the replies. I have taken on the advice and will be more careful from now on when inserting. 
I don't use a cather as i am too scared!! but i inserted the syringe deep because i didn't want any sperm to fall out, as sometimes it does.

Unfortunately not pregnant yet, but hopefully soon!!!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ellie27

This method definitely works!! Assuming there are no fertility problems on either side, then the chances of conception are just as high as having sex!

I have just found on I am pregnant for the 3rd time!!

Good luck!:flower:


----------



## dodgegirl

ellie27 said:


> This method definitely works!! Assuming there are no fertility problems on either side, then the chances of conception are just as high as having sex!
> 
> I have just found on I am pregnant for the 3rd time!!
> 
> Good luck!:flower:



that is so exciting !! Congrats !!! I will be trying for my 1st through at home insem. in June...it's so hard to wait !! I am glad the chances of conception are pretty high !!


----------

